# Alpha Pharma Testo Rapid Prop



## liquid (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinned it for the first time Friday afternoon...36 hours later/  little to no PIP! ..I've gone thru my far share of Prop and it always hurts like hell. Alpha Pharma is supposedly close to pharma grade but the no PIP has me wondering...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it 100mg/ml prop? Kinda weird


----------



## liquid (Mar 30, 2014)

yup 100 mg/ml factory sealed...again, I got a little pain but nothing near what I normally get from UGL prop.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 30, 2014)

liquid said:


> yup 100 mg/ml factory sealed...again, I got a little pain but nothing near what I normally get from UGL prop.



Toss a bottle in the freezer and see if it crashes. Keep in mind it won't ruint he product but you'll have to heat it before pinning if you do this. But if it has hormone in it, you will see the crystals.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 30, 2014)

May not b Test P in the vial.....If Test P causes u pip, it doesnt matter which lab produces it, your body will respond to it the same way each time.....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 30, 2014)

Alpha is pharm grade according to India I believe... pharm grade in India is like being the tallest kid in a classrooms full of midgets


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 30, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> May not b Test P in the vial.....If Test P causes u pip, it doesnt matter which lab produces it, your body will respond to it the same way each time.....


Dragon, I heard PIP is caused by the way the AAS was processed or the type of solvent used. One product I researched said that something was used in the manufacturing of it that made it somewhat crystallized after injecting. It was this crystallization that caused the pain. Does any of this sound like it may be true??


----------



## liquid (Mar 30, 2014)

exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 30, 2014)

Test P is a pretty simple compound to create and generally is made with the same chemicals at similar concentrations....It would be very rare for someone to make this compound with a solvent that very few would use.  A strong solvent is needed for compounds that can crash easily, Test P is not one of those compounds unless u go above 200mg/ml....




JAXNY said:


> Dragon, I heard PIP is caused by the way the AAS was processed or the type of solvent used. One product I researched said that something was used in the manufacturing of it that made it somewhat crystallized after injecting. It was this crystallization that caused the pain. Does any of this sound like it may be true??


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 30, 2014)

When you say crash easy. What foes that mean?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 30, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> When you say crash easy. What foes that mean?



Crystalize. .........

Must suck


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 30, 2014)

A solvent will keep the compound stable, some compounds require a strong solvent to remain stable.  Once again Test P at 100mg/ml does not need a strong solvent....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 30, 2014)

I currently jab test p and it causes zero pip..from a good ugl

But, I also respond well to prop


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok I see.   I got this gear from Mexico years back called depot teston.  Came in an ampule. This stuff, every shot without fail felt like a horse kicked you in your ass, it was so bad sometimes it was hard to walk. I researched it and they had mentioned crystallization. This is why I had asked the question. Can't remember what kind of test it was. 
So if something crashed, does it still work, or is it uselesss?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Mar 30, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Ok I see.   I got this gear from Mexico years back called depot teston.  Came in an ampule. This stuff, every shot without fail felt like a horse kicked you in your ass, it was so bad sometimes it was hard to walk. I researched it and they had mentioned crystallization. This is why I had asked the question. Can't remember what kind of test it was.
> So if something crashed, does it still work, or is it uselesss?



It still works, it's just painful until the crystals have disolved in the muscle.
Standard PIP (by "standard" I mean not caused by poor injection technique) is caused by solvent (BA, etc...), reaction to carrier oil or gear crashing in the muscle. 

The latter seems to be the most painful, I've been digging Dihydroboldenone and have been wondering why the compound is not more popular, it turned out that it crashes very easily once injected, generating crippling pain (so intense that few people go further than a couple of weeks). 

I got moderate PIP from UGL TestE and absolutely no PIP at all from pharm grade, so I guess it comes form the BA %.


----------

